# Recruiting Event Ideas



## 2Lt_Burgie (16 Jan 2005)

Good Day:
 I am in the process of generating new recruiting events, however I'd like to get a feel from other members on what recruiting events have inspired them to join the Canadian Forces, or made them proud to be in the forces. 

Was their any recruiting characteristics that inspired you to join the forces (or be proud of being in the Forces). My unit's current recruiting strategy seems to be not working, as were experiencing a shortfall in recruiting numbers.

Anybody who has been to a really successful event, please post your experiences. Any recruiters, please post any suggestions you might have.

I know the CSS doesn't exactly provide as much of an appeal as say the Infantry, Artillery or other Combat Arms might, however any suggestions for events would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## aspiring_recruit (16 Jan 2005)

I've always felt recruiting could play a more active roll in high schools I went to a school with a reserve unit that had an office right in the school, and no one ever talked to us about the Forces, shame really, I would have joined then if someone would have turned me onto the idea. Most 18 yearolds these days don't have a clue what they want to do, the CF should be trying to get 'em young, an train 'em right. I also did some time at the local college and again no word of the forces, now I'm older and with wife and kids so my options are limited to the Pres.  If I was a CF recruiter I would definitely hit the trades and tech dept of community colleges, the students are quite mechanically incllined for related trades, I would also likely talk to students at a commercial driving school for those logistics jobs, as they likely enjoy the travelling involved with being in the CF, perhaps, (and I hate to say it but), a more American  :-\ style of recruiting. 

 :warstory:  

and of course if the recruiting office were say a bit more hmmm....quick!! that might help too


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jan 2005)

For major events, any setup that lets potential recruits actually talk to personel in the various trades, touch the equipment and hear what it's realy like is most efective. 

As a Reserve recruiter you have to balance between the specific target audience of those you want to enrol right now, and gaining and maintaining the interest of those who may enrol next year, or the year after. The reserve unit I was with in my last posting had a very good recruiting record, they had achieved this over 5-8 years of employing a full-time Recruiting Sergeant. One of the Sergeant's main activities was visiting each of the local area high schools (all 16 of them) twice every year. Within a few years, each visit was met by young men and women who remembered him or his predecessor from previous visits, and already knew that they now met the criteria.


----------



## Fruss (16 Jan 2005)

I would say, as a civilian still, be sure people know you're doing an event..  I learned there was an event in Vancouver on the news the night it was over..  Not very useful for someone who wanted to go there...

Newspapers, local TV add to announce that something is coming would be a good idea I think.

Frank


----------



## Love793 (16 Jan 2005)

Keeping with the school visits, we've found that having a member that goes to that school present at the info booth or session really helps as well.   Usually at their level, they still have the "Civie mentality" and can talk to and relate easier to their peers.   Also, get in good favour with the guidance departments.   Most really don't know what he have to offer their students.   All they really know about the military is 1 or 2 times a years a CFRC guy comes to push this "elite" university that gives the kids a free education and gets them out of their hair.   They usually have no idea that there's a reserve unit(s) around that are geared for highschool/college kids.   Push the reimbursement, it really does well with guidance counsellors.

Try avoiding regular recruiting in the bigger malls and the like.   We find in Windsor that it only causes mass traffic jams with people whom want the free give aways (pens, bumper stickers etc...)   You also get the kids whom think they're big and bad, and taunt the recruiters.   This of course deters the seriously interested people whom are uncomfortable with asking questions.

Advertising regularly works well as well , if your bde has the money to spend on it.   In 31 CBG we're restricted to roughly $1200 a year for ads per unit.   Unfortunately the average ad here in Windsor costs around $1300.   If you talk with the other recruiters in the area you may be able to place multi unit ads, where you can get your units name and number out more frequently for the same price.

Use your Bde PAFFO and PA Plan to your advantage.   Invite the media to cover local ex's and such.   It's basically free ads, if you do it right.   Mention information nights, pay and the reimbursement program again.

Most importantly, remember that every member of your unit is a recruiter.    Brief them on the recruiting requirements and encourage them to help.   Bring in some kind of incentive program.   You'll find that there are going to be guys whom beg for for Cl A days to help, but never bring any one in to speak with you.   Avoid using them, but reward the guys whom do bring people in with Cl A employment where possible (Airshows, Hockey Games, basically the cool sh*t).

Take things one day at a time, or you'll be beating head against your computer in no time.


----------



## chrisf (16 Jan 2005)

If you're wondering about how to make CSS appealing, just a thought, but thinking very recently to when I was in high-school, and when recruiters would come, I seem to recall that the local circus batallion always had the most popular displays, because they'd bring along an ML or somtimes even an HL. The opportunity to hop up in the cab was always great... it's a big green army truck... what could be cooler then that?


----------



## Canuck_25 (16 Jan 2005)

As a student currently enrolled in a highschool. The only time the CF visited our school was for RMC and to speak to first nations students about CF jobs. Now, out of the 70 first nations students in our school, only 6 showed. Our school is 550 in size, why dosnt the CF try and extract the talent out our school, its there you know.


----------



## Britney Spears (16 Jan 2005)

Apocryphal story:

At some public gathering or event (a university?), a US army recruiter and a USMC recruiter had side by side displays. The army recruiting stand was well presented, with a colourful background display,  an abundance of informative brochoures detailing the various educational benefits and what not, and lots of kischty "ARMY" stickers, fridge magnets, etc. (sound familiar?) .
The USMC stand, on the other hand, consisted of a table, with a bored sgt (probably on extras) behind it and a small amount of reading material on various benefits, and a chin up bar. Potential recruits were told to hop on the chin up bar and pound off as many chin ups as they can. If the subject is not at a reasonable level of physical fitness, as judged by how many chin ups he/she could do, they were told politely that the Marine life probably wasn't for them, and that they might try the army instead.

Thoughts?


----------



## Huggy (16 Jan 2005)

I would agree with Frank the Tank, I learn about different events after the fact, which don't help.

All so, I would think that you might have to start re-educating people about what the CSS is. Most people seem to think that the army is just Infantry and that covers everything about the army.  

I would say compile the most asked questions about the CSS and military life make them available not only online but in a little book form that can be passed around schools (high schools, colleges, University) 

*I always think that it would be nice to see a documentary on TV about joining the army and about the weeks in basic and job training making this available in public libraries and such       *


----------



## Earlam (16 Jan 2005)

Sending a couple members to local cadet units couldn't hurt.....

Last year at my squadron, we had a whole night reserved for recruiting...... 5 CF members (with very diversified careers...... SAR-techs, a former JTF2 guy, pilots.....) came in and talked to all 100 or so of us about their experiences in the military.  No pamphlets or anything, but it got a very positive reaction.

Alot of cadets are already halfway there to joining up..... a little nudge in the form of an hour's conversation and a few examples of cool equipment they'd get to see, and I think it could make a big difference.


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (16 Jan 2005)

aspiring_recruit said:
			
		

> I've always felt recruiting could play a more active roll in high schools I went to a school with a reserve unit that had an office right in the school, and no one ever talked to us about the Forces, shame really, I would have joined then if someone would have turned me onto the idea. Most 18 yearolds these days don't have a clue what they want to do, the CF should be trying to get 'em young, an train 'em right. I also did some time at the local college and again no word of the forces, now I'm older and with wife and kids so my options are limited to the Pres.   If I was a CF recruiter I would definitely hit the trades and tech dept of community colleges, the students are quite mechanically incllined for related trades, I would also likely talk to students at a commercial driving school for those logistics jobs, as they likely enjoy the travelling involved with being in the CF, perhaps, (and I hate to say it but), a more American   :-\ style of recruiting.
> 
> :warstory:
> 
> and of course if the recruiting office were say a bit more hmmm....quick!! that might help too



Thanks for your great ideas. We unfortunately can not have recruiting offices in schools, however we do have information sessions we hold for the Secondary School Students.

As for bringing the big green fleet (as we like to affectionately call it), its a great idea. Unfortunately, finding operators to move it is sometimes difficult, which is usually a key problem. 

There has been a lot of debate on how to tackle recruiting methodologies. I've heard that the American system is better, with proactively getting into people's faces and then get them to sign up. However, as Love793 mentioned, you want the right type of member, the one who wants to be apart of the forces, and not one who's been convinced that it'd be a great idea, then change their mind (which has occured over the past several months). 

To date I've attempted the following campaign ideas:
1. Mall Recruiting (Not very successful)
2. Information Sessions - High School Guidance Classes
3. HRDC and Job Support Agencies
4. Community Sponsors (ie: Lung Association, Heart & Stroke, Cancer Society)

From my understanding, there was an advertising ban in place before the Christmas holidays. However, if this has changed I'll be speaking with the PAFFO with our unit.

I really appreciate everyone's input.. keep it coming.

Thanks!


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (16 Jan 2005)

Earlam said:
			
		

> Sending a couple members to local cadet units couldn't hurt.....
> 
> Last year at my squadron, we had a whole night reserved for recruiting...... 5 CF members (with very diversified careers...... SAR-techs, a former JTF2 guy, pilots.....) came in and talked to all 100 or so of us about their experiences in the military.   No pamphlets or anything, but it got a very positive reaction.
> 
> Alot of cadets are already halfway there to joining up..... a little nudge in the form of an hour's conversation and a few examples of cool equipment they'd get to see, and I think it could make a big difference.


That is actually an excellent idea. We had a speaking engagement with the local cadet unit (Army), unfortunately we seemed to have double booked with another event their Ops O had scheduled. 

The biggest difficulty is getting the Cadets CO's permission. I've dispatched emails requesting that we go and speak with their members, but without much response at this time. Perhaps someone could give me some suggestions on some icebreakers I can utilize to speak with the COs of these units.

Thanks.


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (16 Jan 2005)

Huggy said:
			
		

> I would agree with Frank the Tank, I learn about different events after the fact, which don't help.
> 
> All so, I would think that you might have to start re-educating people about what the CSS is. Most people seem to think that the army is just Infantry and that covers everything about the army.
> 
> ...



Hi Huggy & Frank:
Thanks for your suggestions. Your absolutely correct about re-educating the community. The CSS is sort of the forgotton area of the Canadian Forces, regardless of PRes or Reg F. 



			
				Huggy said:
			
		

> I would say compile the most asked questions about the CSS and military life make them available not only online but in a little book form that can be passed around schools (high schools, colleges, University)


 -- Awesome suggestion. I'll look into it. Thanks!



			
				Huggy said:
			
		

> *I always think that it would be nice to see a documentary on TV about joining the army and about the weeks in basic and job training making this available in public libraries and such       *


 -- Our unit has been working on a video, once this is completed, i'll be putting it on our unit's website.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (16 Jan 2005)

Sir currently I'm the 2Ic of recruiting at 25 (toronto) svc bn...

Right now we go out to high schools across the GTA. We bring displays and videos, hold information sessions on parade nights so people can come in, watch the intro to bmq video, see the types of training the unit does on parade nights. We are also attempting to post a person at CFRC Toronto. Other things we try to do is go out to malls, and events when many people can see us. I remember last year we were at the Man Show, and the motorcycle show. Currently our unit has a rewards program, that if a unit member brings in a recruit who finishes his bmq and his QL3's the unit will pay the member 50 dollars. The most important thing I believe is needed, is to have your  presence known in the local community, help out at events, etc... By doing that your unit gets more exposure, and you might even be able to setup and booth at the local event handing out recruiting flyers or telling people what your unit is all about. 

In regards to your video, 



> Our unit has been working on a video, once this is completed, i'll be putting it on our unit's website.



I would love to see this once your done with it. If you could post your units website or just private message me how i can ascertain it that would be great.


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (16 Jan 2005)

Good Day CFN Orange,

You can reach our unit's website at www.26svcbn.com. I assist in the web development side of it, but the brunt of the work is handled by our Adj, MWO White.

I personally am responsible for the upkeep of the Supply & Transport Coy side of the website.

Give her a look, and any suggestions anyone could drop in would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Huggy (16 Jan 2005)

> huggy
> I always think that it would be nice to see a documentary on TV about joining the army and about the weeks in basic and job training making this available in public libraries and such





> 2Lt_Burgie
> -- Our unit has been working on a video, once this is completed, i'll be putting it on our unit's website.



Sir. all things given I think just placing a video on a website is in no way an answer, I guess it may help. I was more of less thinking of public libraries, school libraries, all around Canadian and if your are in extreme need of numbers make a long video (say 1 hour in length) and place it in video stores (block buster) this way people that are thinking of enlisting can rent it for a cost which would keep all the other people from renting it for pure entertainment reasons. 
I think making a good video is a reasonable help to this situation it would not only allow people to see what their getting into but shows them all the other things in the military not just running around with paint on your face holding a gun. 
[added]
I am not disagreeing with what a lot if people are saying about going to high schools, I wish when I was in high school they came around, no one ever did.  But just going to schools of any sort and setting up a table and standing there, I kinda think it's a waste of time and money. If you have schools call you or pre-arrange a visit weeks before hand so students know about it, maybe put on a demonstration talking to the school and then answer questions, maybe making an effort to stick around for 2 days or at least the whole day doing more then just standing around, It would be more beneficial. I can remember in college we had a job fair and the military was there, again one table two troops vary little info there, when I went up to them, they were fast to offer me a small CD a little flyer and then they started talking to each other. Hmmm... I was not impressed. But again I stand behind my video idea, a video can tell you a lot more then little CD or a flyer.         
Bottom line in what you do, you have make a good effort in reaching people not so much in your face but go to places where people have time to stop and chat 
-Not malls (that's one place I know some people are in and out as fast as possible)  
-Jobs fairs are ok but do more then stand around
-If you go to school, let more people know ahead of time
-Get the word out.


----------



## ab136 (16 Jan 2005)

2Lt-Burgie
I've been in the recruit process for about 3 years.  About a year and a half ago my wife and I went to see a movie.  Before it started there was an "ad" for CF which ran about a minute. Typical video,soldiers, tanks, choppers and guns.  I thought it was great; I connected with it because I was in the process.  But talk about your captive audience. All ages,races,education levels,trades, and sexes. A buffed-up promo video in this environment, IMHO, would do more than any radio, TV promo, or print ad could ever do.


----------



## Baloo (16 Jan 2005)

I'm always disheartened to see that I am more in touch with American recruitment than Canadian. I am always seeing National Guard, Marine, Navy videos on the television. Granted, I receive a lot of American networks, but the point is that I have seen one video ad for the CF in the past three years. Then, the US goes and makes their recruitment video games. I do not encourage our Forces to make anything like that, but we can do much more. My unit goes around to high schools usually twice a year, sets up in the cafeteria, and has at 'er. Not always successful, but you have to try. I remember my buddy me telling me that the unit got set up in...a winter fair of some sort. There were two demographics there. The seven year olds and the seventy year olds. Sure, they got their faces out, but this really was a useless/futile move. On my DP2A course, we marched from the armouries to a local park (in Barrie) for some contests/exercises on the C6, and even though it was -10 and snow was deep, we atrracted some crowds. Build it and they will come.


----------



## Love793 (16 Jan 2005)

2Lt_Burgie said:
			
		

> That is actually an excellent idea. We had a speaking engagement with the local cadet unit (Army), unfortunately we seemed to have double booked with another event their Ops O had scheduled.
> 
> The biggest difficulty is getting the Cadets CO's permission. I've dispatched emails requesting that we go and speak with their members, but without much response at this time. Perhaps someone could give me some suggestions on some icebreakers I can utilize to speak with the COs of these units.
> 
> Thanks.



Sir, try using your CO and Cadet LO.  If you don't have a LO, volunteer to act as the LO.  It has brought a lot of success for me down here.  Cadets are the best recruiting tool we have.


----------



## atticus (16 Jan 2005)

In my high school their was a "career week" in which all of the 11 and 12 students picked a few different things that they'd like to go see. The army was one of the choices and they had a information session in the common area which was without a doubt the most popular thing that students chose. They had a slide show and had a bunch of guys in the dress uniform. In the high school there is about 3000 kids and its a good bet that most of them were at the info session. They brought a bunch of the equipment and had different guys talking about what they did. Although it was geared toward the regs I don't know why a few primary reserve units couldn't get together and do something like this. Some kids do think the only job in the army is being infantry or driving a tank but you showed them what you acually do it would attract, say, people who don't want to be rambo but want the benifits.


----------



## Fruss (17 Jan 2005)

Another thing I thought about while reading the school idea....

Put more than 1 or 2 guys there!!  Put at least a woman, and put a lot of people, so they are not in a hurry to give out a CD and talk to someone else...  Either in a school, in a park or in a job fair, it's the same thing... 

When I went to job fairs in Quebec City, the people there (there was 2 or 3) didn't seem to want to give out info..  I know it's a pretty hard day on them, if you need, change the personnel at noon... 

Frank


----------



## Love793 (17 Jan 2005)

Frank the Tank said:
			
		

> Another thing I thought about while reading the school idea....
> 
> Put more than 1 or 2 guys there!!   Put at least a woman, and put a lot of people, so they are not in a hurry to give out a CD and talk to someone else...   Either in a school, in a park or in a job fair, it's the same thing...
> 
> ...



Good point, it doesbecome a brain drain. Frequent breaks are required.


----------



## qor556 (17 Jan 2005)

Our unit, along with a few others over a month ago had a pretty successful time recruiting at the Motorcross. It was a big venue, lots of exposure I am sure of and we were able to talk to a good number of people who seemed truly interested. I guess events such as these are a good place to set up a recruitment stand and reach the "target audience." Accompanied by a few catchy sayings such as "join the army, blow sh*t up!" seemed to perk the attention of a number of people. It was funny how some were surprised to hear that the Canadian Army actually gets paid. I am all for the creation of some type of video that is available in the guidance offices in high schools that gives detailed information about the different trades, employment opprotunites, what to expect/experience in the army and all the benefits. I am sure it would be a success. 

Oh and on a side not, my high school this year had a couple people representing RMC come by during a day where different universities set up their different booths in the gymnasium. I heard them boasting about the free education and other little benefits such as getting paid in the process. But i never once heard them utter anything about the 6?8? year commitment that is accompanied with it. They didn't even explain the role of the officer and such. Speaking with a couple friends after that picked up forms that seemed interested did not have a clue what they were signing up for. Somehow the CF must fine-tune their recruiting strategies and go with, as i stated before, a video of some sort to show the students.   

Ah its getting late, just my 2 cents


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (17 Jan 2005)

Hi, I'd like to answer your questions/statements in individual quips.. so bear with me.



			
				Huggy said:
			
		

> Sir. all things given I think just placing a video on a website is in no way an answer, I guess it may help. I was more of less thinking of public libraries, school libraries, all around Canadian and if your are in extreme need of numbers make a long video (say 1 hour in length) and place it in video stores (block buster) this way people that are thinking of enlisting can rent it for a cost which would keep all the other people from renting it for pure entertainment reasons.


-- Unfortunately, any videos produced by the Government of Canada, epically recruiting videos can't be rented for-profit from a public video store. However, with that being said, they can be given away. I know that once we receive our recruiting video, I'm planning on getting the rights to reproduce it on credit card sized CDs and give away as many as people will take. 

Its already been proven to be a positive method of getting new members in, and believe it or not, they actually work better then paper brochures our marketting surveys have proved.



			
				Huggy said:
			
		

> I think making a good video is a reasonable help to this situation it would not only allow people to see what their getting into but shows them all the other things in the military not just running around with paint on your face holding a gun.



In the case of the particular video being developed, it shows the CSS in a combat role, of defending convoys, attacks on the move, EME footage (I have not yet seen this, so I won't comment on the content). 



			
				Huggy said:
			
		

> I am not disagreeing with what a lot if people are saying about going to high schools, I wish when I was in high school they came around, no one ever did.   But just going to schools of any sort and setting up a table and standing there, I kinda think it's a waste of time and money. If you have schools call you or pre-arrange a visit weeks before hand so students know about it, maybe put on a demonstration talking to the school and then answer questions, maybe making an effort to stick around for 2 days or at least the whole day doing more then just standing around, It would be more beneficial. I can remember in college we had a job fair and the military was there, again one table two troops vary little info there, when I went up to them, they were fast to offer me a small CD a little flyer and then they started talking to each other. Hmmm... I was not impressed. But again I stand behind my video idea, a video can tell you a lot more then little CD or a flyer.
> Bottom line in what you do, you have make a good effort in reaching people not so much in your face but go to places where people have time to stop and chat
> -Not malls (that's one place I know some people are in and out as fast as possible)
> -Jobs fairs are ok but do more then stand around
> ...



Thanks again for your impressions on the recruiting that has/is been done. I know that more active recruiting, similar to the US system is very beneficial in getting the numbers in. My main concern with the US system is that by drawing in the large numbers, you can sometimes be selling a false product to some people, and thus increases your wash-out rate. 

Having members who are truly interested and are people - people are extremely important. As Love973 stated earlier, its a matter of having everyone in the unit being up to speed on recruiting practices.

To say the least, recruiters as a whole are looking for new suggestions to promote the Canadian Forces and any insight anyone has is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (17 Jan 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Good point, it doesbecome a brain drain. Frequent breaks are required.


Very good point. That and allowing recruiters to recoup is important.


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (17 Jan 2005)

qor556 said:
			
		

> Our unit, along with a few others over a month ago had a pretty successful time recruiting at the Motorcross. It was a big venue, lots of exposure I am sure of and we were able to talk to a good number of people who seemed truly interested. I guess events such as these are a good place to set up a recruitment stand and reach the "target audience." Accompanied by a few catchy sayings such as "join the army, blow sh*t up!" seemed to perk the attention of a number of people. It was funny how some were surprised to hear that the Canadian Army actually gets paid. I am all for the creation of some type of video that is available in the guidance offices in high schools that gives detailed information about the different trades, employment opprotunites, what to expect/experience in the army and all the benefits. I am sure it would be a success.


 -- Awesome suggestion. Perhaps in Northern Ontario, attending Snowmobile conventions and other activites?



			
				qor556 said:
			
		

> Oh and on a side not, my high school this year had a couple people representing RMC come by during a day where different universities set up their different booths in the gymnasium. I heard them boasting about the free education and other little benefits such as getting paid in the process. But i never once heard them utter anything about the 6?8? year commitment that is accompanied with it. They didn't even explain the role of the officer and such. Speaking with a couple friends after that picked up forms that seemed interested did not have a clue what they were signing up for. Somehow the CF must fine-tune their recruiting strategies and go with, as i stated before, a video of some sort to show the students.
> 
> Ah its getting late, just my 2 cents



-- Your correct in this review, as I have liased with the RMC recruiters as well. The RMC recruiters should focus not only on the free education, but also the fact that you get a paycheck AND a guaranteed job for 5 - 6 years after school. Not many Universities & Colleges can boast that.


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (17 Jan 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> In my high school their was a "career week" in which all of the 11 and 12 students picked a few different things that they'd like to go see. The army was one of the choices and they had a information session in the common area which was without a doubt the most popular thing that students chose. They had a slide show and had a bunch of guys in the dress uniform. In the high school there is about 3000 kids and its a good bet that most of them were at the info session. They brought a bunch of the equipment and had different guys talking about what they did. Although it was geared toward the regs I don't know why a few primary reserve units couldn't get together and do something like this. Some kids do think the only job in the army is being infantry or driving a tank but you showed them what you acually do it would attract, say, people who don't want to be rambo but want the benifits.



-- Awesome to see a large portion of 3000 students attend a CF information session. I will definetly take this under advisement in the future to send the green fleet when we have an oppurtunity.

Thanks again!


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (17 Jan 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Sir, try using your CO and Cadet LO.   If you don't have a LO, volunteer to act as the LO.   It has brought a lot of success for me down here.   Cadets are the best recruiting tool we have.



-- Great idea. I'll followup in the next few days on this. Most cadet units in our areas don't have a liaison officer/member at this time, however.. this like many things is easily remedied.  8)


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (17 Jan 2005)

Frank the Tank said:
			
		

> Another thing I thought about while reading the school idea....
> 
> Put more than 1 or 2 guys there!!   Put at least a woman, and put a lot of people, so they are not in a hurry to give out a CD and talk to someone else...   Either in a school, in a park or in a job fair, it's the same thing...


-- Great suggestions on how to resolve some issues. The aspect of having lots of people at one given location however is not always a financially viable, but great suggestion.


			
				Frank the Tank said:
			
		

> When I went to job fairs in Quebec City, the people there (there was 2 or 3) didn't seem to want to give out info..   I know it's a pretty hard day on them, if you need, change the personnel at noon...
> 
> Frank


-- I know I am always ready to part with information/business cards whenever ANYONE wants them. I've put in a request to Brigade for more Recruiting material, usually I get an answer within two to three days. 

As for recruiters who are not always willing to speak with the general public, this is always a sensitive topic as you must imagine, however I personally do not endorse such behaviour.

My job as a recruiter is two fold. First, educate the public on the Canadian Army, Reserves & Reg Forces. Second, grasp onto those people who are interested in learning more, and possibly those who are interested on doing this as a job/career.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jan 2005)

Damn i just wrote a whole long message and it got deleted. 
 :crybaby:


well it was in regards to Huggys comments. 

Recruiters have rules in place which stop them from activley persuing potential recruits in schools. We call ahead, book a time, setup a booth, and for the 2 hours or so we are at the schools we are approached with questions and we have answers and if we dont, we take down the persons info and get back to them. We have flyers and a giant backboard display, and when someone shows interest we take down all of their imporant information and have them come into the unit for an session on a parade night. We cant just walk around and hand out flyers and put on huge demonstrations. 

As for colleges and Universities, the CFRC's in your areas are in charge of recruiting there, a unit recruiter has to have permission to go there, specifically because CFRC's are looking for officer candidates there. 

Now in regards to the experience you had with walking up to a display where two recruiters just gave you a flyer and a cd. That just shows the units lack of drive for recruiting. A good recruiting team activley persues a candidate once they approach. We give 100% attention to the interested parties and answer whatever questions we can. Once that is done we give the candidate the option to come in for an information session we have at the unit, we take down their info, (name phone number etc...) get in contact them and invite them to come down. 

One last point about malls. They are great places to recruit. But not just to recruit, to also help the public gain awareness that the Canadian Forces employ in their area. We go out and have tons of interested parties come up to us and ask questions not just about recruiting but about the forces in general. Being in the public eye like this is vital to keeping up our image. 

The Canadian Forces don't aggressivley persue candidates for one reason. Because we are a volunteer army. We make ourselves available and at the disposal of the public, but they have to take the first steps to approach us. That is why our army is so special because we need people who want to go that extra mile, and show interest and ask questions and get involved. Thats what recruiting in the Canadian Forces is all about, not like in Farenhight 9/11.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jan 2005)

2Lt_Burgie said:
			
		

> -- Great suggestions on how to resolve some issues. The aspect of having lots of people at one given location however is not always a financially viable, but great suggestion.-- I know I am always ready to part with information/business cards whenever ANYONE wants them. I've put in a request to Brigade for more Recruiting material, usually I get an answer within two to three days.
> 
> As for recruiters who are not always willing to speak with the general public, this is always a sensitive topic as you must imagine, however I personally do not endorse such behaviour.
> 
> ...



First off well said sir! and secondly our unit has an interesting background display we use at recruiting events. Im going to take a picture of it at the unit and send you a copy. You might be interested in having one at your unit. Its deffinatley catchy and financially it might be financially attainable by your unit. Give me a couple of days to get the pictures done. If you have a DND email account setup, PM me with the address and ill send it to you through my DND account.


----------



## Fruss (17 Jan 2005)

2Lt_Burgie said:
			
		

> As for recruiters who are not always willing to speak with the general public, this is always a sensitive topic as you must imagine, however I personally do not endorse such behaviour.
> 
> My job as a recruiter is two fold. First, educate the public on the Canadian Army, Reserves & Reg Forces. Second, grasp onto those people who are interested in learning more, and possibly those who are interested on doing this as a job/career.



I read my post again, I'm sorry if I sounded like I was telling you how to do your job, it wasn't my intention (and I'm sure your doing a fine job already)...  I just tried to get some idea out using examples..  I understand your unit might not have the mean to have a lot of people..

Frank


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (17 Jan 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> First off well said sir! and secondly our unit has an interesting background display we use at recruiting events. I'm going to take a picture of it at the unit and send you a copy. You might be interested in having one at your unit. Its deffinatley catchy and financially it might be financially attainable by your unit. Give me a couple of days to get the pictures done. If you have a DND email account setup, PM me with the address and ill send it to you through my DND account.



--Excellent. I also liked your BMQ video you have posted on your unit's website. For those potential recruits out there, its a must see to get an idea what a PRes basic is all about. Not to steal any of CFN. Orange's thunder, but here's the web link:
http://www.army.gc.ca/25Service_Battalion/videofiles/bmq_WM.wmv

Keep up all the good work, and great ideas!


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jan 2005)

Dont worry about my thunder i believe thats a 32 brigade video


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (17 Jan 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> If you're wondering about how to make CSS appealing, just a thought, but thinking very recently to when I was in high-school, and when recruiters would come, I seem to recall that the local circus batallion always had the most popular displays, because they'd bring along an ML or somtimes even an HL. The opportunity to hop up in the cab was always great... it's a big green army truck... what could be cooler then that?



-- Absolutely.


----------



## Huggy (17 Jan 2005)

The one thing that, I find funny is when ever I talk to a Recruiter all they ever talk about is all the positives â Å“things to look forward toâ ? but as some one seeking more info I not only want to hear the good but the bad. What are some of the bad point of BMQ and MOC and well military life in general. There is no way life is always super all the time, give me ALL the point and let me toy around and figure things out, weight it see if this life is for me.



> Unfortunately, any videos produced by the Government of Canada, epically recruiting videos can't be rented for-profit from a public video store. However, with that being said, they can be given away. I know that once we receive our recruiting video, I'm planning on getting the rights to reproduce it on credit card sized CDs and give away as many as people will take.



That suck, you should be able to produce a video and place it for rent or sell. 
How long of a video can you fit on those little CD's??? I have one here and there is a lot of info on it but no real documentary on things to come.



> My main concern with the US system is that by drawing in the large numbers, you can sometimes be selling a false product to some people, and thus increases your wash-out rate.



I think the only real way to sell a false product is by answering questions untruthful, the people who want more info will get it, the people who want a free cd will walk up and grab it.

Reply to CFN. Orange statements 
I always thought that they just came to the school, and set up. If that's the case where they are make booking times to show up I think more of an effort need to be shown in the school parts, to let students know ahead of time.


----------



## Ghost (17 Jan 2005)

Stop putting nerds all over the posters.

Put cool pictures like a fighter jet firing a missile or people sliding down a rope out of a helicopter none of the close up portraits of some guy smiling.

Something more like this







not crap like this


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jan 2005)

comparing video game covers to an actual job where people can keep there head up high and be patriotic... hmm kinda like comparing apples and oranges. 

Also i dont think the forces wants to put images like that(ghost recon cover) because thats not all the forces are about. 

But dually noted.


----------



## Canuck_25 (17 Jan 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> Stop putting nerds all over the posters.
> 
> Put cool pictures like a fighter jet firing a missile or people sliding down a rope out of a helicopter none of the close up portraits of some guy smiling.
> 
> ...



You know, he has a point. I saw a scouts canada advertisement on televison that showed kids canoeing, hiking, repelling, skiing, and kayaking. CF television add seemed rather poor in my oppinon. As far as i know, the CF add isnt on television anymore.


----------



## Ghost (17 Jan 2005)

Well thoose 2 things have marketing in common.

But anyways that's what appeals to young people,  the other stuff doesn't.

I am 21 I know this stuff


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jan 2005)

I just happen to finished my degree in marketing...and im 22 so im not too far off you with the age. 

I realize some people are interested in the violence, types of displays like that but like i said that isn't the image the Canadian Forces wants to display. We are a peacekeeping force, that is the image we choose to display because that is the nature of our job.   

Remember its not quantity of troops its the quality of troops that makes the forces as strong as it is.


----------



## Fruss (18 Jan 2005)

CFN Orange: Don't forget that someone once said something like:"Train hard, fight easy"..  Isn't the training a little like the Ghost Recon cover??  A lot of mud and a lot of fun???

I'm still a civilian, so that's more a question than something else..

Frank


----------



## atticus (18 Jan 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> We are a peacekeeping force, that is the image we choose to display because that is the nature of our job.



Then we should show soldiers being peacekeepers and being soldiers. I think the CF is more about humanitarian type needs and we should show that side, but we should also show the "cool" side with tanks and reppeling (sp?) from choppers and things like that because that gets people saying "hey thats cool, I'd like to try that" and then they go off and learn more about the CF, not just the fighting side of it.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (18 Jan 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> Then we should show soldiers being peacekeepers and being soldiers. I think the CF is more about humanitarian type needs and we should show that side, but we should also show the "cool" side with tanks and reppeling (sp?) from choppers and things like that because that gets people saying "hey thats cool, I'd like to try that" and then they go off and learn more about the CF, not just the fighting side of it.



tanks...last i heard we were loosing all tracked vehicles. On top of that do you think we just have an endless budget to create ghost recon style flyers? 

dont get me wrong im not against beefing up the recruiting images etc... but there are other things that need to be taken care of before that stuff.


----------



## Ghost (18 Jan 2005)

What about setting up a both at a major event?

Molson Indy?

If your set up inside it kinda sucks because you miss everything but if your outside its alot more fun.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (18 Jan 2005)

we have set booths up at the indy, and at the motorcycle show and at the man show etc...

Another big issue is liability. We need to have our insurance company right a letter of liability for us when we going on recruiting drives to places, even some malls request it.


----------



## Love793 (18 Jan 2005)

We don't have an insurance company.  AJAG will provide a letter for you, if you ask explaining that to the third party.  It's kind of ironic though that people will figure out quickly that the crown will pay out the a$$ if a Govt vehicle is in a accident, but the same people can't figure out the crown covers us in a mall as well.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (18 Jan 2005)

hmm i guess that does make sense


----------



## aspiring_recruit (19 Jan 2005)

I know a lot of reservist have their own businesses , perhaps someone has a digital imaging business and would be willing to help out the cause with a little bit of a discount? 

might be worth asking around about.


----------



## Ghost (19 Jan 2005)

yeah thoose i-cut machines are pretty cool.

plus they can design it for you if you want.


----------



## Spartan (19 Jan 2005)

As an idea (that unfortunately didn't develop beyond the proposal at least while I was still with my cadet unit) is to take older cadets down to the SAT range, or take them onto an ex where they could witness the actual things that the reserves do. I think this is a great idea, and could most definately sway some people to enter the Pres. Seeing things done on an ex (sorta like the politician tag along idea) definately can help people thinking about joining if it is right for them.


----------



## camochick (19 Jan 2005)

Maybe this has already been said hehe but i'm gonna say it anyhow. The media is your friend. Call around to the local high schools and see if they  have newspapers, you can usually get an ad in them cheap, same goes for the local university or colleges. Always call some sort of media to cover an event, call all of them , a few are bound to show up. I know with university crowds its a tough sell cause most of them are too busy hugging trees, but maybe talking to them about what really happens in the reserves and about the tuition reimbursment would help. I saw posters at my university but never saw anyone actually come there and try to talk to people.  >


----------



## Chewy (19 Jan 2005)

I've found that when we have had the CF come to my school (twice so far) there has been a good reception and lots of kids showing up. The first was when one former student who had done a Military Co-op had arranged for a speaker at our rememberance day assembly and had set up a display with pictures and information out side the gym doors right where evey body came out. This way after the majority of the crowed had left all those who were interested around ten to twenty kids, had time to look at all the info. The second time was when the Navy reserve showed up at lunch and also had a huge display. The one different thing that they did was to put an announcement on telling every body they were there. The teachers agreed to let their students go down and take a look. When they ( the recruiters) left they were short a good many pamphlets.


----------



## Meridian (19 Jan 2005)

If I was doing one in Ottawa, Id be doing it somewhere on Rideau street in the summer, near or around the war memorial...  (not sure if that would be disrespectful, if it would be perceived in such a way, Id rethink it)...  or at the Rideau Centre...

but since you may not be in ottawa.. basically Id focus anywhere there is a high concentration of young people, and where those young people will likely be on their own, or with 1 or two friends, rather than their entire social group



The issue I had with displays in high schoo l was that there was a large sentiment that the canadian forces were a joke, and why would  you ever join them...  ie it was a janitorial option....    and for young people, perception afects alot, esp when you are just considering joining.

If you can find a neutral plaace where someone will not feel weird about coming up and asking the questions, but also where you have a large target audience (such as a mall, or near a busy area) you'll do best.

If I saw someone repelling off of one of the walkways over rideau street, id sure go over and as what was up


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (20 Jan 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> Stop putting nerds all over the posters.
> 
> Put cool pictures like a fighter jet firing a missile or people sliding down a rope out of a helicopter none of the close up portraits of some guy smiling.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (20 Jan 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> Then we should show soldiers being peacekeepers and being soldiers. I think the CF is more about humanitarian type needs and we should show that side, but we should also show the "cool" side with tanks and reppeling (sp?) from choppers and things like that because that gets people saying "hey thats cool, I'd like to try that" and then they go off and learn more about the CF, not just the fighting side of it.


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (20 Jan 2005)

aspiring_recruit said:
			
		

> I know a lot of reservist have their own businesses , perhaps someone has a digital imaging business and would be willing to help out the cause with a little bit of a discount?
> 
> might be worth asking around about.



Our Adj has his own graphics design and web site development business on the side and he helps where he can. If your looking for a graphics developer contact:

PMW Productions: http://users.efni.com/~pmwhite/


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie (20 Jan 2005)

Symchyshyn said:
			
		

> As an idea (that unfortunately didn't develop beyond the proposal at least while I was still with my cadet unit) is to take older cadets down to the SAT range, or take them onto an ex where they could witness the actual things that the reserves do. I think this is a great idea, and could most definately sway some people to enter the Pres. Seeing things done on an ex (sorta like the politician tag along idea) definately can help people thinking about joining if it is right for them.



-- This here is an AWESOME suggestion!  

Our reasoning for working with the CFRCis to allow our services not to be duplicated, thus we coordinate with our partners at CFRC. These people are important to the recruiting effort and they assist us with all our recruiting efforts.


----------



## tree hugger (20 Jan 2005)

One day about 4 years ago I guess, I was driving downtown halifax and saw a sign (one of those cheap convienince store signs that normally says "cig $8, milk at cost") and on it said "Reserves Now Hiring! Call 1-800 yadda yadda"   It worked.   I applied, told my cousin and he applied and now we are both reg force.   So keeping it simple does work.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (21 Jan 2005)

2Lt_Burgie said:
			
		

> -- This here is an AWESOME suggestion!
> 
> Our reasoning for working with the CFRCis to allow our services not to be duplicated, thus we coordinate with our partners at CFRC. These people are important to the recruiting effort and they assist us with all our recruiting efforts.



This suggestion is exactly why we hold information sessions on parade nights. You bring people into the unit have the recruiters do a powerpoint presentation or requirements etc... show them the BMQ video...walk them around the armoury showing them everything and then have them come and see what some of the troops are doing.


----------



## JBP (21 Jan 2005)

Wow, you people all sure got the short end of the stick in regards to recruitment!!! 

Sure, they came to my old highschool 2 times a year also... But the last time they came in a GRIFFON, rappelled out into the field beside our school, then had about 300 kids come running out after them when the rotors stopped to see all the soldiers in camo (About 6 guys) all dressed up for combat ops. 

The school was very co-operative and gave the kids a period (about hour and a half) off to go see the displays, talk to the soldiers, sit in the Griffon etc etc etc... It was fantastic really, and you should have seen the looks on those kids faces!!! They were all running to each side of the building looking at the helicopter fly around the school like chickens with thier heads cutoff! It was amazing...

That inspired many, many kids to sign up for the Co-op program, inspired a couple to try for RMC and a couple actually signed up/applied for the local unit (Lincoln and Welland Regiment, PRes). That was the reaction from just 1 school of the Niagara Region, they went to all the major highschools that day which I think is probably around... 10-12 schools over the whole region.

Don't know how your suppose to convince someone back at NDHQ to allow you to do that but hey! Might as well try it!

Also, a couple months back the Argyll's in Hamilton had a kind of "pretend your a soldier day" EX which I thought was a good idea. They take you on a kind of ruck-march from what I understand... More like a hike. 

Talk to the Argyll's recruiter guy, he's always lurking around on these boards... Heck he recruits on this board! 

Joe


----------



## Tpr.Orange (22 Jan 2005)

they got a griffon to come for a recruiting demo?


pretty good, were running brigade sized recruiting drives and we can barely get all the vehicles we want. What was the school that this went on at?


----------



## JBP (22 Jan 2005)

> they got a griffon to come for a recruiting demo?
> 
> 
> pretty good, were running brigade sized recruiting drives and we can barely get all the vehicles we want. What was the school that this went on at?



All the major highschools across the Niagara Region (Golden Horseshoe), Thorold High, Dennis Morris, etc etc. They went to Niagara Falls, St.Catharines, Welland etc etc... Everywhere I think over 1 or two days.. Not sure, was quite along time ago now... 

I think it was when we had just aquired the Griffons.... About 8 years ago? Maybe 7.... Something like that..


----------



## Ghost (22 Jan 2005)

I wish I had a griffon come to my school.

All we had were to cops around telling us why we shouldn't hit people when they would come and speak to the class.  It seemed more that they were trying to tell us to behave rather than educate us about what a cop does.


----------



## atticus (23 Jan 2005)

are you sure there wasn't a reason why cops showed up at your school telling you guys not to hit people who came there to speak to you?


----------



## Ghost (23 Jan 2005)

Probably because there was alot of violence.


----------



## atticus (23 Jan 2005)

so maybe then the cops weren't there to tell you guys about what they do


----------



## goodform (23 Jan 2005)

I think the Griffon demo had the right elements to create interest. Those being flash/demonstration, it was right in front of the audience and not a video (though I've seen a lot of cool videos, hands on is better at creating interest). After the demo the students were able to look at equipment and talk to the soldiers. It's my limited experience that you have to go to the people and talk to them. Ads could be used to promote a recruiting event such as that. Run it for a weekend, with the demo running once in the morning, once in the afternoon, perhaps at different locations, then set up shop and let the 'circus' move on. Perhaps different demos for the different (local) units. Would it be more effective to stick all the units together instead of spreading them apart?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (23 Jan 2005)

couple problems with asking for a griffon for a recruiting drive,  It wont happen. Not in toronto at least, sorry to burst your bubble but the costs are not never going to be justified. No matter how much we ask for it to happen. During the time this occured, the forces were very short handed and that would probably be the only time recruiting has such a large budget.


----------



## Ghost (23 Jan 2005)

What about coyotes or LAV III's?

I am sure people would love to check one of thoose things out.


----------



## goodform (23 Jan 2005)

Even if you couldn't get any vehicle (G-wagon or Leopard 2 and anywhere in between) have a demo of some sort to be part of the event (more 'exciting' than not of course). If there is no vehicle whatsoever available, more work would just have to be put into the smaller demos.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (24 Jan 2005)

We do have events infact we have quite large ones 3 times a year, where all our weapons are on display along with vehicles, and emergency services.

But like i said this all costs money, its not like this can happen every day out of the year let alone more then 1 time a month


----------



## Love793 (24 Jan 2005)

In 31 CBG we've been directed by bde to hold a open house on the 5th of Mar.  Bde is going to do all the ads and such.  This might be an idea to try in the other bdes.  Be careful mentioning that 31 CBG is behind this, as they in the very next email sent us our pink slips.  I wouldn't want this to become a communicable virus. ;D


----------



## Tpr.Orange (24 Jan 2005)

Brigade holds these open houses also, but the 31 also just consolidated the recruiters from the unit to their CFRC... something we at 32 haven't done yet


----------



## Huggy (25 Jan 2005)

I was just sitting here reading, and I wa thinking why not have them come to you?  Have a school field trip to BMQ or something like that. back in the day of grade school, and high school trips always had a good turn out (sign a release fourm, to cove your butt)


----------



## Tpr.Orange (25 Jan 2005)

one problem ...bmq's in toronto aren't going on during the normal school hours


----------



## Dogboy (26 Jan 2005)

you want people to go into combat support services now days why not got to the Trade schools and the such 
tell people that the CF needs welders and linemen and plumbers and such.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (27 Jan 2005)

We do, infact I'll be at the liaison school for cooking in the next month 
police foundations college and several trade shows


----------



## Huggy (27 Jan 2005)

Something school setup a weekend trips were the students leave Friady and get back Monday \ Sunday Night.  That should be long enough, I would think. charge the students a small fee to cove food\'what nots' show them a good time and keep them asking questions. 
Back in the day, I would have loved this. heck I would go for now.


----------



## BDTyre (28 Jan 2005)

When I was in high school, there was one day a year where all the senior students would have to look at post-secondary options.  RMC was one of them.  No other aspect of the military was ever looked at; my high school did not have a "job" or career day.

However, in university, it is different.  At the beginning of the fall semester every year the school (Simon Fraser) runs a week long job "fair" in one of the buildings.  One end of the hall to the other has various companies and organizations set-up at tables.  The CF had a Navy person and an Army person with a huge slew of pamphlets and a video.  The only table to be more popular than the CF one was CSIS, and really these are both surprising considering the general attitude, both historical and current, of students at SFU.

By far, the set-up at my university was much better, especially when those staffing it were not told to discuss only one option.  (Besides, at this point, it was really too late for RMC to be an option.)


----------



## Love793 (28 Jan 2005)

We just finished a one day, U of Windsor/St Clair College Career Fair, it was petty good.  A lot of interest and contacts came of it.  We had a similiar result (and again CSIS, seemed to gain the majority of questions).  I think a lot of the CSIS questions where, "Who are you guys?" though.


----------



## atticus (28 Jan 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> I think a lot of the CSIS questions where, "Who are you guys?" though.



Yeah, most Canadians have never heard of CSIS and think that the CIA takes care of all of Canada's needs. It's good to hear that there getting out there. 

I was thinking while I was at school today, and I noticed there are no information up anywhere for the CF. I think it would even bring a few people in if there was something. There is tons of room at colleges for poster (at least at mine).


----------

